# All Work and No Entertainment.....



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

you know the saying...........time for a break. What more,when we are self-isolating. Here are some free movies I found on youtube. I haven't seen most of them yet, but I'm compiling and watching every now and then.

*The Day After*






*Special Bulletin*






Please, don't hesitate to share what you've found.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

These are mostly "antique" films, but I'm drawn to them lately.

*Dark Night of the Scarecrow*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Devil at 4 O'Clock* (Spencer Tracy, Frank Sinatra)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Ghost of Flight 401*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Nightmare on the 13th Floor *


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Open Range*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Death Squad*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Warriors of the Steppe*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Blackout* (British film)

_"Grid goes down in the UK and the possible ramifications of it."_


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Blackout*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Survivalist
*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*A Boy and His Dog*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Damnation Alley*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Farewell To The King*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Punishment Park*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Sugar Mountain*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Bushwick*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Last Man on Earth*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Twilight Zone "Shelter Skelter"*






*The Shelter*


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for these, I sit and wade thru netflix, hulu, amazon, etc trying to decide on something to watch. Good movies, worth another watch.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Movies related to prepping/survival that are not available as full movies are.......at least, I haven't found any on youtube:

*Trigger Effect
Goodbye World
How I live Now
The Colony (with Laurence Fishburn)
Panic in Year 0
*

I'd seen the first 4 titles, and they're good! The last one is an oldie with Ray Miland - it has good reviews.

Here's the trailer.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*This Is Not A Test*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Atomic Attack *(The Motorola Television Hour)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Decision Before Dawn*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Protect and Survive *(UK's infomercial on Nuclear War Preparation, 1970)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Battlefield: Pearl Harbor*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Panorama: If the Bomb Drops*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Bug Out * (**Award Winning** WROL Series Post Apocalyptic Film)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Halfway To Hell* (Assembled from the original web-series, Halfway to Hell.)


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Ticks *


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Leap: The Rise of The Beast*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*10 Things To Do Immediately After SHTF*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Red Line*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Iceman*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Last Don*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*Bella Mafia*


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*St Helens*






note: the movie is in English.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm curious, are you using a youtube downloader like airy or Y2mate to save these as Mp4s, or just watching them on youtube?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*THREADS*"
The effects of a nuclear holocaust on the working class city of Sheffield, England and the eventual long-term effects of nuclear war on civilization. " - imdb


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm curious, are you using a youtube downloader like airy or Y2mate to save these as Mp4s, or just watching them on youtube?


Hey sorry for not responding asap, it's good thing I posted above or I wouldn't have known about your question. 
If you quoted my post, I would've received a notification.

Just watching them on youtube.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I just finished watching this movie. It's well-made.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I took Payton's dog for a ride on the ATV, Then on the sidecar. Spent 2 hours on the range with a friend that wanted to learn to shoot his new hand gun. Cleaned up the motorcycle room to do some work on the bikes this winter. What my wife cheering Trump on on Fox news. yes I had plenty of entertainment today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I took Payton's dog for a ride on the ATV, Then on the sidecar. Spent 2 hours on the range with a friend that wanted to learn to shoot his new hand gun. Cleaned up the motorcycle room to do some work on the bikes this winter. What my wife cheering Trump on on Fox news. yes I had plenty of entertainment today.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A short Innocent story about a Man, his , and a fence..


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's my list of films that are my all time faves.
• Big Fish
• Stranger than Fiction
• Uncut Gems
• the Blindside
• Knives Out
• The Cabin in the Woods
• Joker
• Gladiator
• The Green Mile
• isle of Dogs
There's many more but those are off the top of the dome. They all can be found on movie torrent sites


----------

